# AC not working :(



## vwbuggy (Jul 8, 2007)

i needed a headlight changed, but had to go to work. i let my uncle (not a good idea) change the light, but he took out the filter and some other stuff thinking that was the best way to get to the back of the headlight...he didn't know about the lacht that brings the light out, now my AC doesn't work and Seattle is freaking hot!!!!!!








what's a girl to do besides taking it to a mechanic??










_Modified by vwbuggy at 9:27 AM 7-12-2007_


----------



## WasteOfSpace (Nov 29, 1999)

Could he have messed with the fuses on top of the battery?


----------



## vwbuggy (Jul 8, 2007)

*Re: (WasteOfSpace)*

i did check all fuses to see if i noticed anything but they all seem fine. would there be a specific fuses i should consider?


----------



## mhsballplaya2369 (Mar 3, 2006)

*Re: (vwbuggy)*

Can you tell when you turn the AC on from in the car if the compressor kicks on or not? Most of the time when it kicks on it will affect the idle for a second,.


----------



## vwbuggy (Jul 8, 2007)

*Re: (mhsballplaya2369)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mhsballplaya2369* »_Can you tell when you turn the AC on from in the car if the compressor kicks on or not? Most of the time when it kicks on it will affect the idle for a second,. 


no nothing... i feel air coming through the vents when i drive but the AC or the heater won't turn on


----------



## mhsballplaya2369 (Mar 3, 2006)

*Re: (vwbuggy)*

So when you turn the fan speed up higher it doesnt affect how hard the air is blowing out of the vents? If thats the case i would double check all the fuses.


----------



## vwbuggy (Jul 8, 2007)

*Re: (mhsballplaya2369)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mhsballplaya2369* »_So when you turn the fan speed up higher it doesnt affect how hard the air is blowing out of the vents? If thats the case i would double check all the fuses. 

yeah your right...sigh...ok maybe i missed some thing...i'll keep checking


----------



## mhsballplaya2369 (Mar 3, 2006)

*Re: (vwbuggy)*

did ya figure anymore out yet?


----------



## vwbuggy (Jul 8, 2007)

*Re: (mhsballplaya2369)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mhsballplaya2369* »_did ya figure anymore out yet? 

oh thanks for checking up on me








but sadly no















i'm still trying


----------



## atoson (Dec 29, 2002)

*Re: (vwbuggy)*

You're saying both heat and air doesn't work? You prolly talking about the fan switch and not the ac. The speed resistor is under the pass kick panel and outside the blower housing. It's actually a thermo protected fuse like they use for coffee makers. I fixed my wife's NB with a fuse that I bought from Fry's. Heating has nothing to do with the AC since it uses the cooling system for heat through a heater core.


_Modified by atoson at 5:53 AM 7-18-2007_


----------



## vwbuggy (Jul 8, 2007)

*Re: (atoson)*


_Quote, originally posted by *atoson* »_You're saying both heat and air doesn't work? You prolly talking about the fan switch and not the ac. The speed resistor is under the pass kick panel and outside the blower housing. It's actually a thermo protected fuse like they use for coffee makers. I fixed my wife's NB with a fuse that I bought from Fry's. Heating has nothing to do with the AC since it uses the cooling system for heat through a heater core.

_Modified by atoson at 5:53 AM 7-18-2007_


nice...and smart...um so can i do that or would it take a mechanic
thanks for looking out


----------



## atoson (Dec 29, 2002)

*Re: (vwbuggy)*

If you know how to use a VOM (in short digi volt meter) it would be as easy as reading voltage from a battery. Remove the glove box and look for an access port in the blower casing. Once you find it there be a fuse looking like a resistor but cased in aluminum. Find which one doesn't have continuity, that'll be the bugger.


----------



## vwbuggy (Jul 8, 2007)

*Re: (atoson)*
















in other words a mechanic, because there's no way i would be able to do that without messing something up
thanks for helping me out


----------



## atoson (Dec 29, 2002)

*Re: (vwbuggy)*

If you know how to use this tools it would be like learning how to floss your teeth the first time.
1) Soldering Iron/gun
2) Volt Ohm Meter
3) Torx bit driver
If you can handle that then prolly you'll save
Parts = $5
Tools all D above = $35-50 or even less
Labor = $ 65- 120
What you're trying to achieve is finding out whether the *fresh air blower series resistance* fuse which protects the blower fan speed switch thermally has reached it's protection threshold and blown. If there is no continuity of current through the fuse then it could be fixed by replacing the fuse using a soldering iron. Forums are here to make you understand that you don't necessarily have to shell out $$ when it's simple as screwing (like in changing a light bulb).









_Modified by atoson at 9:52 AM 7-19-2007_


_Modified by atoson at 11:30 AM 7-19-2007_


----------



## atoson (Dec 29, 2002)

*Re: (mhsballplaya2369)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mhsballplaya2369* »_Can you tell when you turn the AC on from in the car if the compressor kicks on or not? Most of the time when it kicks on it will affect the idle for a second,. 

Yes it affects the idle or engine RPM's because of a large amount of parasitic load required to operate the ac compresor. When compresor activate via magnetic clutch, the two cooling fans active to lower engine temp caused by heat generated from the extra engine load and maintain engine speed at an idle condition.


----------



## vwbuggy (Jul 8, 2007)

*Re: (atoson)*

sounds like fun








thanks for your help i really appreciate it because i was soooo stuck i had no idea where i needed to start
thank you again







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## atoson (Dec 29, 2002)

*Re: (vwbuggy)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vwbuggy* »_sounds like fun








thanks for your help i really appreciate it because i was soooo stuck i had no idea where i needed to start
thank you again







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

Just buy a Bently's CD or hard manual (worth the $$$) and see how much fun and educational specially money saving fixing problems which you csan tackle yourself. I'd rate the work difficulty a 2, 10 being hardest and 1 granny able.








I'll try guessing since you're from SD that you're half asian because of my geographical observation (naval base).


----------



## Y2kTurboBug1 (Dec 31, 2004)

*Re: (atoson)*

Check this post for ideas...It could be 10 or 20 different things, but you never know. Good luck!
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=3324658
Les


----------



## vwbuggy (Jul 8, 2007)

*Re: (Y2kTurboBug1)*























thank you i'm trying everything


----------

